# Klicken möglich?



## Wiesenputz (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal nur eine kurze Frage. Habe in diversen Foren gelesen, die Steuerung bei Diablo ist so, man legt sich Fähigkeiten auf Hotkeys und kann 2 auf die beiden Maustasten legen.
Da ich ja nun leider der große Klicker bin (auch in WoW, ja, ja, ich weiß, Schande über mich) würde ich gern wissen ob ich auch ganz normal mit den Pfeiltasten laufen kann und die Zauber einfach in der Leiste anklicken kann.

Ich weiß auch das Hotkeys schneller wären, würde es aber trotzdem gerne wissen. Ich bin halt alt und brauche meine Klicks .

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand die Frage beantworten könnte.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Du hast eine Zauberleiste genau wie bei WoW auch, insofern kannst du natürlich auch auf die Symbole klicken soweit ich weiß.
Da du ja aber auch mehr oder weniger auf die Gegner "zielst" glaube ich nicht das du so sehr weit kommen wirst... 
Bei WoW mag das ja noch funktionieren, aber bei D3 stelle ich mir das recht schwierig vor... ^^


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

Du stellst Dir das jetzt grad ein Bisschen komplizierter vor, als es ist. In WoW hat man ja zig Zauber, die man permanent braucht. In Diablo 3 hast Du eigentlich nur die beiden primären Fähigkeiten, die Du auf die linke/rechte Maustaste legst. Die anderen Fähigkeiten bei den Hotkeys sind eher so Spezialsachen, die man vergleichsweise selten braucht. Daher wirst Du Dir vermutlich relativ leicht angewöhnen können, einfach die ersten drei Hotkeys zu brauchen oder sowas.


----------



## Wiesenputz (8. Mai 2012)

Danke euch beiden. Dann werde ich das mal testen. Muss ich halt mit "WASD" laufen und die Hotkeys mal testen. Aber wenn man sowieso nur 6 Zauber hat und die 2 am meisten gebrauchten auf den beiden Maustasten liegen, na ja, schauen wir mal 
7 Jahre so WoW gingen ja auch mit klicken und mit Pfeiltasten laufen, dann wird das auch wohl gehen . In meinem Alter gewöhnt man sich halt nicht so einfach um


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

Öhm mit WASD kannst Du, soweit ich weiss, nicht laufen, sondern steuerst nur mit der Maus. Es gibt aber scheinbar die Möglichkeit, wie man hier sehen kann. Ob das allerdings von Blizzard erwünscht wird oder nicht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Falls nicht, werden sie jedoch vermutlich Deinen Account sperren.

Also nochmal von vorn, ich versuchs verständlicher zu machen:
Mit der Maus klickst Du dorthin, wo Du hinlaufen willst (mit linker Maustaste), es sei denn, Du klickst auf nen Gegner, dann greifst Du ihn an mit dem Zauber/der Fähigkeit, der auf die linke Maustaste gelegt ist. Du kannst auch die rechte Maustaste benutzen, um eine andere Angriffsfähigkeit zu nutzen.
Wenn Du ein Fernkämpfer bist und das Monster nicht direkt anklicken willst, sondern einfach in die entsprechende Richtung schiessen, kannst Du auch mit der einen Hand die CTRL(Steuerungs-)-Taste gedrückt halten und mit der anderen Hand die linke Maustaste betätigen, dann schiesst Du Deinen Pfeil/Zauber in die entsprechende Richtung.

Mit den Hotkeys 1-6 kannst Du Spezialfähigkeiten nutzen, also keine normalen Angriffe, sondern Lähmung, Verlangsamung und solches Zeug. Diese haben aber ne Abklingzeit, so, dass es rein theoretisch nicht mal unbedingt nötig ist, sie einzusetzen. In der Beta hab ich bei 2 der 5 Charaktere komplett auf die Hotkeys 1-6 verzichtet, weil sie einfach nicht nötig waren (aber das war ja auch nur der Anfang vom Spiel).

Insofern, wenn Du Dir nur die Maus gewöhnt bist und Hotkeys nicht so sehr magst, wirst Du Diablo 3 auch spielen können. Vielleicht wirst Du an gewissen Stellen mehr Probleme haben als andere Leute, aber gut spielbar wirds trotzdem bleiben.


----------



## Girderia (8. Mai 2012)

ich bin auch alt, und glaub mir, die steuerung in d3 ist so einfach, damit kommt jeder klar.
ganz am anfang brauchst du ohnehin nur die maus, weil die fertigkeiten die später auf 1-4 liegen erst später kommen, dann hast du erstmal lange nur eine auf der 1, du brauchst praktisch nur deinen zeigefinger usw.
ist wirklich ganz easy, also mach dir bloß keinen stress


----------



## Nightalb (8. Mai 2012)

*wasd* gibt es nicht, aber du kannst *Laufen* auf eine beliebige Taste legen, 
die Laufrichtung bestimmst du mit dem Mauszeiger.
(Bei gedrückter Taste läuft dein Char dorthin wo der Mauszeiger ist)
Bewegst du die Maus ändert der Char die Richtung.


----------

